# Shelby GT500



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Ford Shelby GT500

I was contacted by a forum member to get his new Shelby cleaned up and protected.
It was in great shape when I got there, being brand new. So no crazy before and after pictures. I am glad he decided to get this vehicle started off right though.

The interior had quite a bit of dealership gloss, as most dealerships love to slap greasy interior products on the panels, leather, etc. I went ahead and cleaned all interior panels and seats using Meg APC at proper dilution. I then treated the seats with Wolfgang Leather Conditioner and panels with 303. 

The interior then had a matte look to it, much better.

No before pictures but here are the afters. This vehicle was truly a treat to work on, absolutely gorgeous.






































































































































































































































































Thanks for viewing


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

thats fine but whats it do in the 1/4?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

With 650 hp, I'm betting it's no slouch.
A buddy of mine has a convertible. Very nice cars.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Acceleration from zero to 60 mph requires only 4.4 seconds on its way to a quarter-mile time of 12.4 seconds at 116 mph.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I wanna help, as long as I get to go air dry it, lol. Free of charge!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like Drews Ride (Omega). Don't know if there is another Shelby in the area like that. NICE!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep its mine.. Thanks Kelvin!


----------

